# Centaur + TS808 Dude



## Travis (Sep 24, 2019)

Could I do a double pedal with Kliche Mini + Little Green Scream machine?

Just conect output of scream to input of centaur ?


----------



## sonnyboy27 (Sep 24, 2019)

Heck yeah. Like you said, you'll just connect the output of the Scream Machine to the input pad on the Kliche Mini and then wire up the Kliche Mini like the diagram shows.

Bear in mind that the ground of each pedal will be the same point. You may experience some noise if you don't do that. A good anchor point would be the ground of one of the jacks or on the DC Jack.


----------



## Travis (Sep 24, 2019)

Ok, thank you very very much


----------

